# What to look for buying an antique treadle sewing machine?



## robin19 (Jan 12, 2005)

The other day at the local antique/junk consignment shop I came across a singer 1920's treadle sewing machine. It had a plastic bag attached with the original user manual and the drive band for it as well as some other goodies. It didn't have a drive band on it but the treadle worked and the needle part seemed to go up and down by hand.The cabinet seemed solid. I know nothing technical about these things but I have been wanting one and I thought $75 sounded reasonable. Is there anything I should look for to make sure this isn't total junk?

Robin


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Take it for a spin. Bring in some fabric and thread and sew some seams. Those old machines need to be oiled, so also bring some sewing machine oil (not machine oil). You may need to buy a new thingy that goes around the gear and to the treadle, a piece of leather works well. The machine should still have gold on it.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

A bobbin


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

I paid $75.00 for a Singer Treadle sewing machine this month. Today, I finally got it to stitch a nice even tension. I put in new modern polyester thread, a new needle, a new belt. It is all oiled and is working great.
This machine was dated l890. It's a great machine. This is my second treadle machine. The first one was my grandmother's Singer from the 1920's. It worked great for me too. I gave it to my son and daughter-in- law because I needed the space for a crib for a grandchild that we were taking care of.

Hope you decide to get it and that it is a good machine for you.

Kathy


----------



## robin19 (Jan 12, 2005)

I think I will go ahead and get it. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow, for $75, I grab it and run! Especially if the basic parts of the machine are still there. What a find.

There are sites where you can still order parts.


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

One thing that helped me, was e-mailing the Singer Co. 
I gave them my serial number that was on the machine, and they gave me the model number and the date and place it was manufactured.

I continued to e-mail them with questions I had, and they promptly responded. 

Kathy

So, did you buy the sewing machine ? Am just curious ...


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

I found mine for free at a neighbors


----------

